# Henrick needs your help.



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Henrick my lovely 1986 Talbot Express with a Autosleeper CXL interior, lovely but unfortunately the body has failed the mot and i think its time to change, i am very reluctant to spend a fortune when the interior of mine is absolutely A1 and to a much higher standard than what i see in newer vans, i have in mind to buy a newish Fiat Ducato, Peugoet Boxer or Citreon Relay, all have the same build and i'm told are actually the same chassie, then the plan would be to put my interior into the newish van, anyone had any dealings on this front ?? would it work ?

Domino :wink:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That makes sense. You might find the self build website useful.
www.sbmcc.co.uk


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, Henrick is dead!!     

But i have now acquired a Citroen Relay MWB 2.5D, i have aready stripped Henrick of his interior and have started the process of converting my Relay into the reincarnation of Henrick, all is going well, but i find myself left with Henricks poor battered shell, his engine and gearbox are the dogs bollo**s, 
anyone who may have an interest in Henricks bits can get them by sending me a PM with a suggested figure in mind.

Domino :wink:


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*relaybuild*

Hi,i have just built a citroen relay van myself, mine is the lwb version,i used a caravan for the donor,its a pity you scrapped your old van as body parts are quite easy to source.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi,

Believe me i tried to save him, biggest problem seemed to be that for years, where the high top had been cut into the original roof, it had leaked, all the pilars and the floor below had rotted, the floor wasn't that much of a prob although the expanding foam was, the pilars were a big problem. After spending quite a bit of money i decided that it was for the best to say goodbye to Henrick for safety reasons.

Would love to hear more of your conversion, either here of by PM.
Just done the floor and fabricated front seats, windows arrive on Monday, then its all systems go.

Dom.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

*great engine and box*

Just to update this. Henrick 2 has now got new windows, newly paneled, and is waiting the carpets.

Anyone looking for spares from Henrick 1 please get in touch, great engine and box along with countless other bits.

Dom.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

and another!!


----------

